# General Strike in Spain & France



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A general strike is planned in Spain on the 29th September see HERE

There's also one in France on the 23 September.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Don, I hadn't heard that. We are in France, I am sure the bars will be open in the evening, so we need an Aire near a good bar for that day. That should be easy to find, Alan.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Does that mean the tolls will be free?  
seamus.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

A general strike ????
I wonder if I will notice a difference then


----------

